
U.S. Tech Giant Cloudflare Provides Cybersecurity for at Least 7 Terror Groups - checkyoursudo
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/cloudflare-cybersecurity-terrorist-groups_us_5c127778e4b0835fe3277f2f
======
alottafunchata
Matthew Prince hosted a Q&A that I was invited to a few years ago where he
openly acknowledged this... It made my skin crawl.

------
booi
Giant is a strong word here..

